# French "Hygiene" Exposed



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

FRENCH 'HYGIENE' EXPOSED 
Monday 10 October 2005

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30200-13449126,00.html

The dodgy hygiene habits of the French have been revealed in a new survey.
Only one-in-10 of our continental cousins regularly uses soap and one-in-25 never takes
a bath or shower.

To make matters worse, one-in-33 never brush their teeth, according to a special report
by the weekly magazine Le Point, which quizzed 10,000 people.

Rather than have a good wash, many French people simply use perfume and cosmetics 
to mask their smell.

Despite this, adults manage to spend between 48 and 56 minutes in the bathroom every 
day.

Of these, 14% make telephone calls, 8% sing and 6% smoke - and 1% admitted to eating 
there.

The report, called 24 Hours in France - An Unusual Portrait of France and the French, 
has not-surprisingly been criticised.

Pierre-Yves Gerbeau, the French-born former Millennium Dome chief executive, told 
the Daily Mirror: "This idea of the Frog who doesn't wash, has a baguette on his head 
and a string of onions around his neck is old hat.

"It's about as real as the Englishman in his pinstripe suit and bowler hat."

8-O LOL @ Rather than have a good wash, many French people simply use perfume and 

cosmetics to mask their smell !! ewwwwwww

i had a feeling u would all be interested to know this lmao... 
Must be one of the reasons the British dont like the french..


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

​


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is wicked


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Cinderella - great post!! Glad your closer to the stink-arses than we are. :uc: 
NPD - that was hilarious! :L:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

hahahaaaha Npd good work out lol


LOl Koz ..


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I've been telling you all here for years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:naughty: 
Filthy frogs! who needs em?:wm:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*FRANCE PROCLAIMS B.O. A NATIONAL TREASURE*

*By JACQUES BARDOT *

It's offical: The French government has officially declared Gallic body odor a "national treasure."

"We're as excited as skunks in an outhouse," says French historian Jean- Pierre Lefevre.
"We are proud of our offensive odor. It's way overdue that along with the Eiffel Tower and Notre Dame
Cathedral French body aroma is taking its rightful place as one of our country's most important assets."

Luc Beauchamp, 59, has lived in Paris all his life. "France is the most 
beautiful country in the world," he says. "I stroll along the Champs Elysees 
and smell the fragrant onions and garlic on the croissants of passersby, 
combined with the smell that wafts from beneath their arms. To me that is 
pure heaven. I am alive in France. I stink, therefore I am."

Deodorant salespersons and manufacturers are up to their armpits in grief.
"It's not fair," one of them laments. "We came to France to freshen up the
stinking masses, but now they pass this national treasure crap. It ain't
fair. Worshiping B.O. stinks and so do the French."

lol i,m lost for words!!
​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

he's smelling his armpit. popular french pasttime.​


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

eeeeeewwwwwwwwww to all this stanky talk...but NPD is that pic for real??


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

oop2oop said:


> eeeeeewwwwwwwwww to all this stanky talk...but NPD is that pic for real??


No Idea... I sure the hell hope not :uc:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol yes it is 



they like armpits there !!! and they never shave them !!!!!! ewwwwwwwwwwww
imagine in the hot wheather ( god i feel ill lol )


----------

